# JJ, 3-4 year old 'Pug like' Staffie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

JJ was found stray bless him...so sad to see such a Royal Dog rendered 'unclaimed'. JJ is a small 'Pug-like' Staffie. He has a scrunched up face and so immediately looks sad, intelligent and worried. He is adorably cuddly! Size wise he is the next size up from a pug and his velvety jowl...oh so very Puggish! Now we move on to vibration...yes he is still up there in the dreamboat territory. JJ claims your heart and I'm afraid it is claimed forever. JJ has been in kennels now for several months. We have recently neutered him and finishing his vax process.

JJ the special one, is a sensitive soul who refuses to walk in the rain or snow; wants to personally meet everyone and is wonderful to walk. He generally mixes well with dogs on his walks and away from the kennel setting this may improve further. Reading all the ads? Looking for your dog?..then just stop reading and just look at that face...to meet this little person is to swoon.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jay Jay - 3/4 Year Old Staffie Firhill kennels -Hampshire

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk  and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on JJ from our Forum today:

JJ met us yesterday..first time I've been outside the kennel with our boy. I was surpized by his size he is a chunky staffie ...I having misremembered him as a slighter sized Staffie. Calmer energy than I had supposed. A Staffie thru and thru and thru


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

JJ has gone into foster with a view to homing and his thread can now be closed.


----------

